# training equipment



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Where do you get your training equipment and what brands do you like?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Which sport are you asking about?

For SchH, I like
http://www.elitek9.com/
http://www.hallmarkk9.com
as far as brands, it depends on what equipment for what training?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Mostly schutzhund but also just curious what people use


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tim Horton at Hortonsquality.com. They take great pride in craftsmanship. Definatly my favorite sleeve is from here.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Sources: elite k9, bridgeport equipment, and there are many others, including some stuff I've gotten at gundogsupply.com. 

Gear: Gappay makes excellent sleeves, although sleeves tend to be very personal to the decoy. +1 on the Hortons sleeve. A friend has a sleeve from them, and it is of amazing quality. A work of art. We laughed about it being too nice to let the dog bite 

My bitesuit is from elite, scratchpants from Schweikert, Herm Sprenger for collars. Dogtra for the ecollar. Leashes are particular, but I have not found a recent one I really like. I use an old Ray Allen leash I have had since the 80's, apparently they were great quality back in the day.

Blank pistol is an Alfa. 

I try to buy quality gear the first time. "buy quality, cry once" as they say.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Dog Equipment - Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility

and


http://leerburg.com/equip.htm


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ray allen or EliteK9. Ray allen had really nice deals for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I love Bridgeport Equipment for harnesses and long lines. Kurt USA has hands down the nicest leather leashes I've ever owned - nothing compares! 

I get all my Schutzhund equipment (balls, tugs, sleeves, dumbbells, training vest, helper apron, etc) from Hallmark K9.. I'm a Gappay junkie 

Horton's is awesome and All K-9 carries Schweikert, though we normally just order from Schweikert directly when we need sleeves. Not a big fan of Elite K9, generally use them as a last resort. I just ordered from Activedogs.com for the first time at a few people's recommendation - excited to get my new blinds!


----------



## buckcho (Apr 6, 2011)

Another vote for Horton's here. They're a small shop here in the states that takes a lot of pride in their work and it shows through the quality of their products. Just hold one and you'll see. They're really worth checking out.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hallmark K9


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Brands: Dogtra E-collars, Herm Sprenger pinch/choke/fursavers, Bende scratchpants/sleeves/other stuff, Elitek9 leashes/blinds (actually Bende). Leather goods Zuka K9

Vendors: EliteK9, K9 Guardian, K9 Dynamics, Gundogsupply, Zuka K9


----------

